# Agnostic mountain gospel choir



## troublefunk (Aug 20, 2014)

I've just come across this band and i'm head over heel's in love with'em!
Check the track Rainstorm on my knee's - WOW!
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 10, 2014)

Hell yeah! Just found these folks too!


----------



## troublefunk (Sep 11, 2014)

You have fantastic taste too


----------

